
Incentivized Mesh Networking Platform - compil3r
https://hack.ether.camp/idea/incentivized-mesh-networking-platform
======
compil3r
>> erase technical barriers by creating a virtual, map based infrastructure
for easy deployment and management of mesh-networks (smart contract based) -
enabling anyone to act as an ISP.

